# Husky Excursion Brake Controller??



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks like my TT "intermitent braking problems" may be due to a faulty brake controller. I borrowed a controller from a buddy and my TT brakes like it should.









Anyways, I guess I will be buying a new brake controller very soon. My BIL has the Husky Excursion controller (I think Valley Industries sells/markets the Husky brand), and he LOVES it. It is a proportional controller, requires no manual leveling, and has 4 modes that you can switch through depending on the type of road you are on.

Does anybody use this controller? Any good or bad experiences with it?

Greg


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Get the Prodigy as most here have. They work the best.

John


----------

